

Google Gives Oracle a Tutorial on API Copyright Law - grellas
http://johnkoenig.com/google-gives-oracle-a-tutorial-on-api-copyright-law/

======
RyanMcGreal
> The chief beneficiary of taking down Android would be Apple, chaired by
> Ellison’s friend Steve Jobs.

It seems exceedingly unlikely that Oracle would go after Android simply to
_help a brother out_. It's much more likely that Oracle sees the potential for
this to cement its control over Java so it can also control licencing
revenues.

~~~
esrauch
Right, it's not just J2ME. I remember reading that Sun was taking a cut ($10?)
on every Kindle sold since they are running some version of java on it;
presumably that is still true for Oracle and they see that slipping away (Nook
uses Android for example, and I think the announced Amazon Tablet does too) It
would be a pretty big loss to Oracle if they go from $10 per Kindle to $0.

------
maethorechannen
"Oracle has made Android a target in spite of the fact that Oracle has little
or no stake in mobile devices, now or on the horizon"

I guess the author never heard of J2ME. One of the reasons why Oracle are up
in arms over Android is that it does an end run around their J2ME licence
revenue.

~~~
warmfuzzykitten
But this lets the author go on to make up odd theories in the vein "What is
Oracle really up to?" (accompanied by a photo of Larry Ellison), culminating
in the notion that Oracle really hopes to lose this at the Supreme Court
level. Sure, lots of companies bring expensive lawsuits so they can set a
precedent against their case. Uh huh.

------
pypo
Bandwidth back.

------
pasbesoin
"Bandwidth Limit Exceeded"

Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3A...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3A%2F%2Fjohnkoenig.com%2Fgoogle-
gives-oracle-a-tutorial-on-api-copyright-law%2F)

